# UM July 2.5 Special @ APTuning - $50 off Stage 1 - $399 off SRI Combo!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thats right for the rest of July United Motorsport is offering sale price on software. All normally aspirated software and Stage 1 turbo tunes are $50 off, all big turbo tunes are $100 off!!



Also we have what is probably a once in a lifetime deal on the UM SRI/Software combo. Buy the manifold and get the software for free!!! Thats a $399 savings!! This manifold w/software has proven to make 40+ wheel horsepower on an otherwise stock car. It is an awesome piece of craftsmanship and a proven power added. By far the best bang for the buck on the 2.5L engine. 

If interested do not hesitate as there are only a couple left available.*

*SRI/Software Combo Price - $1299*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 2 left!!!*


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

is there any kind of deal if you already have an SRI and just need the tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> is there any kind of deal if you already have an SRI and just need the tune?


$50 off retail, what sri do you have? I might be able to do better


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> $50 off retail, what sri do you have? I might be able to do better


I have the UM SRI. My friend said he got 3 of his cars flashed by you guys and wouldn't go any where else he has nothing but good things to say, and also Frank Victor got 2 of his cars tuned by you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> I have the UM SRI. My friend said he got 3 of his cars flashed by you guys and wouldn't go any where else he has nothing but good things to say, and also Frank Victor got 2 of his cars tuned by you guys


If you have the UM SRI I can do $100 off the tune, Where did you get the SRI?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Please have this again!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so tired of waiting, I may end up with this one even tho its hideous.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

I got one left then I dont believe UM has plans of making anymore. 

I can work something out but it wont be the free software deal but can hook someone up in some fashion.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I got one left then I dont believe UM has plans of making anymore.
> 
> I can work something out but it wont be the free software deal but can hook someone up in some fashion.




you guys are always doing good deals!

bump for a great shop..!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I got one left then I dont believe UM has plans of making anymore.
> 
> I can work something out but it wont be the free software deal but can hook someone up in some fashion.


Oh well. I dont have 1300$ atm. Just what I was told the newest addition to the Sri family would potentially cost. Guess I'll wait :beer: 

Amazing deal though, $1300 is a steal for a tune as well.


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm tempted to get the UM SRI w/Tune but I rarely push the car over 5000rpm which is where the gains are. I already have the UM NA Tune and from some dynos posted by Jeff torque and HP are lost vs the UM tune below 5000 rpm. Its hard for me to justify the loss of performance at what I would describe normal everyday driving. I actually like the mid range peekiness which is lost with the SRI.

Can anyone suggest otherwise? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm so tired of waiting, I may end up with this one even tho its hideous.


I agree, its very bulky.....right now its either this or waiting for IE's SRI. The wait is never-ending


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont hesitate... yes you are waiting for what COULD be a better product. but ATM is a non existant product.

while you do lose some low end torque, you gain a FLAT torque curve... meaning: power ALL the time... a super wide power band.

for the dd, its perfect, imo. Power low at all times when you want it... and if you REALLY want to blow the traffic, simply leave it in 3rd a bit longer.


----------

